# Farmall 806: Whats it worth?



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys! im new to this form and im wondering how much i may be able to get out of my 806. Its a nice tractor and the torque is good. Has brand new Alliance 18.4r34s and has 2 hyds, 2 ptos, and 3pt. Any one interested and or thinks of what i should be able to get out of it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like a pretty nice tractor. How many hours? I see decent 706's and 806's on craigslist with people asking 9-10 grand! I don't think they are selling though. Junked out ones I see for $3500-$5000. There's a "restored" 826 for $11,500 close to me.

I'm still looking for a 756. I was too slow on a low-houred 756 for $7500.

The 806 would probably be overkill for my needs, according to tractordata the 756 burns about a gallon less fuel per hour.

Good Luck


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

It looks to be really nice, I would think that a guy should get really rock solid on price at $8500. if it would also have low hours I don't think that 9-10 would be out of the question. We sold an 826 with 3200+ hours last year for over 11.

Rodney


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

hey thanks guys! it says 3135 on the hour meter but i have no clue if that is correct. It had a motor overhaul 4 years ago and the guy i got it from had a grain farm in south dakota and rarely used the thing. I was thinkin around 8500$ cause it does have some blow bi but of course thats normal for a 51 year old! Once it warms up the blow bi decreases alot so im just thinking it could be cold and thats whats causing alot of the blow bi. MAYBE.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

All 806 diesels have a little blow by and the nice thing, they will "roll coal" with the best of them. I say $8500 is fair enough, kind of interested myself. I spun a rod bearing in mine this summer while raking hay, not quite back together yet. Plus mine needs a TA and tires. FYI, paid $4700 for mine 13 years ago with 5000 hours on it.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

wow. well, its for sale! I would like to get a 1066 or 1466. Weve had 2 1066s and a 1466 before. Plus a 986 and a 1486. Awesome tractors all of them. And yes it does roll coal when you drop the hammer! If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Take the extra few minutes to make a specific ad for it in the "marketplace" forum. It might help if anyone is looking for one but not reading this thread.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

thanks! Its now posted in the market place http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/24382-fs-farmall-806-diesel-wf/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey G&G have a got a deal for you. I have 966 I will trade you for the 806. It has been turboed so basically the same as a 1066. It would be a project though, ready for a rebuild.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

do you have pics? and i cant be doing anything with rebuilding or fixing anything large as our new shop isnt finished yet.


----------

